

Goodbye, Firefox Marketplace - hamax
http://www.teamrarebit.com/blog/2014/03/24/goodbye_firefox_marketplace

======
yeukhon
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7461210](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7461210)

